
Generating stories about images with neural nets (incl. videos and taylor swift) - samim
https://medium.com/@samim/generating-stories-about-images-d163ba41e4ed
======
amelius
See also: [1]

[1] [https://github.com/ryankiros/neural-
storyteller](https://github.com/ryankiros/neural-storyteller)

